# Lasagna Rolls



## college_cook (Jun 27, 2005)

I want you guys to be honest and tell me if this is totally mad, or if I may have a decent idea here.

I'm thinking of doing a sort of lasagna roll,  I want to take a cooked lasagna noodle, lay it flat and top it with a thin layer of thinly sliced cooked shrimp, mushrooms, and pesto.  I want to roll it all up, and seal the end of the roll with maybe a cornstarch or flour based paste.  Now here I'm sort of at a loss.  Part of me thinks I should bake these for a short time, then slice the rolls into maybe 4 little discs, and serve with a little bit of marinara.  The other part thinks I should not bake it, but chill it, then slice it, and serve it chilled with a little bit of prosciutto(sp?) on top of it.  I think this could make a cool, and maybe even tasty appetizer sort of dish.

Am I crazy, or might this work?


----------



## kadesma (Jun 27, 2005)

CC,

novel idea, if it were me, i'd opt for a baked dish. I don't think you need to close up the ends with any sort of paste. If you've eaten enchilladas you see they are open ended the same could be tried with the noodles.Or you could use large pasta shells..I think the pasta isn't pliable enough to enjoy cold..So hot for me.Go with it and see what you come up with.Also if I'm using shrimp, I'd add some red pepperflakes to my red sauce to give it a little kick...
Good luck and let us know what you come up with 
kadesma


----------



## college_cook (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey thanks for the quick reply... I guess I should have been more specific about closing the ends...  I mean to say I don't want it to unroll... does that make sense?  Like at the very end of the roll, put some of the sealer so it doesn't unwind it self.  I don't want to close up the sides, i ant to be able to see the "swirl" of the rolled ingredients inside.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 27, 2005)

college_cook said:
			
		

> Hey thanks for the quick reply... I guess I should have been more specific about closing the ends... I mean to say I don't want it to unroll... does that make sense? Like at the very end of the roll, put some of the sealer so it doesn't unwind it self. I don't want to close up the sides, i ant to be able to see the "swirl" of the rolled ingredients inside.


cc,
Your welcome 
I think I understand what you mean, but picture a rolled tortilla with filling would it look like that for what you want if so,if you place it seam side down and place the rolls close together, they should stay closed. 
kadesma


----------



## jennyema (Jun 27, 2005)

I agree that you wouldnt need to seal the ends.  Use toothpicks if you are worried about it unrolling.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 27, 2005)

I like your idea for making a cold appetizer out of it.

As an alternative, consider using egg roll or wonton wrappers as they are not as thick as lasagna noodles.  Using egg roll wrappers, you could roll and slice as you described.  With wonton wrappers you could make individual pieces-no slicing required.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 27, 2005)

If I'm reading this correctly, you are making a manicotti dish, then slicing into disks, much like sushi.  It should work great.  As far as sealing it to keep it from unrolling, you can use a light cornstarch slurry, or an egg-wash solution.  I use an egg-wash to seal home-made ravioli and it works great.

I like the idea fillings you're using.  Sounds scruptions.  You could even make a Bechemel sauce flavored with shrimp liqour, or clam juice.  Or you could serve with Alfredo sauce.  These would be used for dipping the little wheels in.  You could even add bread crumbs to add body to the filling.  

I think you have a real winner.  

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 27, 2005)

An added thought;  you could take those beautiful wheels and top with a bit of fresh parmesan, then broil  until the cheese just starts to brown.  I think that would make a great appetizer.  And I think I would want the thickness of the rolled lasagna noodle.  Of course you could always stuff manicotti noodles with your mixture and get virtually the same result.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## college_cook (Jun 27, 2005)

I like your idea with the parm, I think I'll do that.  I also think I'm motivated enough to do this tonight, so I'll let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## Lugaru (Jun 27, 2005)

Your definatly mad... I love it! Ok... sometime this weekend I will give it a shot and see hwo it turns out. College and the rest: chime in too. Maybe we can perfect it between the bunch. I'll probably do some egg heavy riccotta reserving most of the sauce for pouring on top of the slice instead.


----------



## college_cook (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey all I just got back from class, and I'm about to start my creation.  Lugaru, oddly enough I was daydreaming in class and had the same thought.  I think if we added some ricotta, this dish would have enough substance to even be a main course.  Unfortunately i have no ricotta in the house, so that will be up to you all for now.  But yeah, I think it would be fun for all of us to try this and see how we like it.


----------



## college_cook (Jun 27, 2005)

OK- here's how everything went down:

1st of all, the flavor was great.  Good call, whoever suggested Parmesan.  I like the prosciutto in it as well, b/c it added a little bit of a salty flavor to the whole dish, but I think that will end up being a preference call.  Also, it seems to taste good whether or not you eat it with marinara.

Now the bad news:  Lasagna noodles were a bad call.  Impossible to roll, and all of the stuff kept wanting to come out.  Maybe the addition of ricotta would help this, but I think this dish might be better off if manicotti or some other noodle (i think someone mentioned wontons?) were used.

I think what this dish boils down to is a glorified manicotti, but after you bake it, cut it into medallions, and top it with the prosciutto and a little Parm,shortly rebake it, and it looks like something different.  Presentation is cool with the medallions, IMO.

Good luck for any that try it, and let me know how it turns out!


----------



## crewsk (Jun 28, 2005)

Collage Cook, here's a recipe that I have made on several occasions. 

Spinich Stuffed Lasagna Ruffles

1(8oz)pkg. lasagna noodles, uncooked
1(8oz)pkg. cream cheese, softened
2(10oz)pkgs. frozen choppen spinich, thawed & well drained
1(15oz)carton ricotta cheese
2C.(8oz)shredded mozzarella cheese
1 1/2C. freshly grated parmesan cheese, divided
1 1/2tsp. Italian seasoning
1/4tsp. salt
1(320z)jar spaghetti sauce(or homemade)
Garnishes: fresh basil, grated parmesan cheese

Cook noodles according to package directions & drain. Place noodles on layers of waxed paper or plastic wrap.

Beat cream cheese with electirc mixer on medium speed until smooth. Stir in spinich, ricotta mozzarella, 1C. parmesan, Italian seasoning, & salt. Spread 1/2C cheese mixture evenly over each noodle. Roll up jelly roll fashion, starting at narrow end.

Pour spaghetti sauce into lightly greased 13x9x2 inch baking dish. Slice lasagne rolls in half crosswise. Place, cut side down, over sauce in dish. Sprinkle top with remaining parmesan cheese.

Bake covered at 350F for 25 minutes or until heated through. Garnish if desired. 6-10 servings.

I have made this in advanced & frozen it.


----------

